# Other Warhammer forums/fansites



## victarion (Dec 15, 2009)

I have some opinions and some ideas about warhammer in the same way that many people do. I often find though that it is the subject of such afore mentioned opinions and where I personally stand that have gotten me in trouble in the past and made me a target early. With other fansites particularly Warseer, I have been ganged up on, lynched and kicked out for these opinons. 

It was upsetting at the time because I tiptoed around their code of conduct, avoided name calling ( even though i was often called names) and still I was thrown out. It was evident to me that the code of conduct was often overlooked when it came to the popular vote.

What I want to know is this.....





Here at heresyonline am I going to get accused of being a "troll" and kicked from membership simply for sharing my honest opinions on the game? Is free speach allowed here? 





Some opinions that I have that were often unpopular and got me attacked and slandered at every corner on warseer were the following.


I believe warhammer is a balanced game, at the least that is to say, I believe it to be far more balanced then most of the people seem to that I encounter on forums such as these. I do not whine about any list or accuse the persons list of being cheesy ( especially during tournament play). I believe all is much fairer in warhammer then some/alot of players verbally express or think. Especially in tournament play.

I feel it is respectful to your opponent and the game when one actually takes the trouble to paint to the best of their abilities. ( this does not mean that i expect every army i face to always be painted, or painted to a certain standard). It is about the effort more then anything.



I know these opinions often can be recieved negatively and I'm ok with that. I try my earnest to be kind and polite and not slander or name call others for their's. I expect others to at least extend me the same courtesy in return.


So at the end of the day what I would like to know is...Is Victarion wasting his time here? Or is freedom to express your self and your opinions allowed here as regards to the games. I assure you I do not wish to " troll", rather but to get out some of what I see could be better about the game and the players who play it. My motivation is purely to learn myself and perhaps bring knowledge and a different perspective to others. 

I felt like the moderators over at Warseer were not unlike the Gestapo in Germany in 1942...constantly policing every topic endlessly. If someone like me would not be welcomed here I would just appreciate someone being honest with me now=), as it would spair us all alot of time and frustration.

I am Victarion, I have been playing warhammer for only around a year. Brief gaming history. I first got into GW games at age 13. It goes like this...Spacehulk to Necromunda, Necromunda to Gorkamorka, then alas Mordhiem before graduating to Warhammer. A thousand dollars later I have my entire Vampire army bought and am pleased with the progress so far both on the battlefield and at the painting table. 

If it happens that I am recieved with warm welcome here then I am genuinely looking forward to an interchange of gamer encouragement and knowledge. I do not mind a respectful temper free debate. Much can be learned from such intellectual intercourse=)


I'd also like to add that my brother is a writer for Seattle Examiner under movies and reviews. He is encouraging me strongly to accept a column they are offering me there that covers table top gaming. Specifically warhammer and GW stuff. IF I feel I can gather enough source information from other players I am going to take the job. So this could be a good chance to get yourself heard on a bigger scale as regards to these games I have every confidence we all love=)


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, tbh Warseer compared to Heresy (or pretty much any other Warhammer forums for that matter) sucks. Visiting that site seems like bad luck on your part.

But such tendencies you seem to have experienced are nonexistent here on heresy as long as you abide by the forum rules (and speaking your opinion is not a breach of those) so i am not of the opinion that you will be wasting your time here. Ok, you might but it will be a good waste of time 

And if you will be starting a column on tabletop gaming I guarantee that you the users of heresy will be vault of priceless knowledge and inspiration. If you know how to ask the right questions 

And apart from answering your question and should probably say: Welcome to Heresy! Enjoy your stay.

Oh and btw...you said intercourse! OMG!LOL!ROFL!!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Warseer is run by thin-skinned fascists. That said.

Here, people are a lot more receptive to multiple viewpoints. As long as you stay civil and don't start flaming, you can state pretty much any opinion you want without the mods coming down on you in drop pods and smashing you with their WS10/S10 phasic Ban Hammers.

40k jokes aside, we have a very diverse assortment of opinions here, and people rub each other the wrong way on a regular basis. The difference here is that simple difference in opinion almost never sparks flame wars; While not exactly "cordial" to each other when in a heated argument, we stay respectful. Its only when you start using ad hominem and personal attacks against your opponent that the hierarchy starts becoming involved.

PS: Intercourse LOLOLOLROFLCOPTER!!!11!1one!1!eleventy!!!


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Heresy has it's share of threads debating balance like any other warhammer forum, and there are plenty of people here who disagree with you strongly, but I have never seen any of those threads become rude or personal, and certainly never ending in the banning of a member.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

usualy from what i seen if a descusion starts to go off the handle sombody posts in and says back to the topic and thats the end of it. so its pretty calm and mostly you just get sombody elses opinion to your own and thats what this is all about. and as far as painted minies... all mine are painted and i have about 30,000 put in to the game over the last 12 years. its wall to wall shelves in my game room filled with armies and i love it!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

As long as you're not abusive or a complete dick I think you'll be fine, we put up with Stella after all (had to balance the universe after supporting Stella a couple of times :biggrin.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Take the job on the paper. Who cares if some dweeb flames you online, at least you'd be writing for a paper and therefore people would expect and want an opinion.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

From what you said it does not seem like that you have said anything to be named called or banned in any site 2bh, but i suppose different sites have more stricter/crapper rules. Like many of the guys said if you don't insult people or constantly rude while posting can't see you having a problem here at all, if not welcomed even more for liking to debate and see things from other peoples point of view. 

On another note welcome to the site, hope you enjoy.:good:


----------



## victarion (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you kindly. Glad to be here. By the way I totally agree about what was said about Warseer . Thin skinned fascists.

Alot of the following .....LOL whine some more WAAC jack ass! Oh my who let the troll from out from under the bridge? This was the norm as regards to most replies to anything I posted. Seldom did anyone intelligently add to the topic of debate/conversation.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

you'll be fine (most likely) just avoid insulting other countries armies, that doesn't go down well (i know from experience)


----------



## victarion (Dec 15, 2009)

btwSsteven I'd love to see your collection=)


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard! 

In my experience, Heresy is fair and forgiving. Sometimes they enjoy even /tg/ related stuff, as long as its not Rule 34-d or just plain bullshit. Just don't forget that theres a line you shouldn't cross, even if you're pissed about something. The mods are people too, so they don't mind low-level swear words, but as I've said, don't forget that theres a line. It can be very embarrassing to get hit by the modstick for something you wouldn't have done in a clear state of mind (first-hand experience). Stay cool when posting, use common sense and don't mind the occasional BURN HERETIC and DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR battlecries.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Kale Hellas said:


> you'll be fine (most likely) just avoid insulting other countries armies, that doesn't go down well (i know from experience)


Doesn't include France. They ask for it. 

The mods are fine. Literally, use common sense.

Tiptoeing around a subject gets more people pissed off - and in general, we prefer bluntness. Unless your a dick like some people, it generates the best conversations to be controvertial. Unlike Shitseer, we pride ourselves on at least semi-intelligence.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> we prefer bluntness


So if some jerk who is a newcomer to this site, starts shouting the odds, and acting like hes practically a mod, I can call him a prick, instead of going '' Why, you good sir, please can you refrain from speaking of such none-truths.'' = >?

Just wondering, I mean this site if pretty leniant for swearing, ive only ever been bitch-slapped by Galahad once...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Read the entire sentence before taking it out of context. Also, speaking your mind DOES NOT by dint of relation include personal attacks, being included in the Code of Contact you signed and agreed to.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> btwSsteven I'd love to see your collection=)


one of these days i will get it all on my 4x10 table if it will fit not sure any more, and take a pic..lol but if your a collector of old white dwarf mags, there is a picture of my minies in jul or aug 2006 in the echos of the warp but that was like four armys less than what i have now so its much biger


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Read the entire sentence before taking it out of context. Also, speaking your mind DOES NOT by dint of relation include personal attacks, being included in the Code of Contact you signed and agreed to.


K, its just my sheer amount of `Seer accounts that have been banned is so big it aint funny no more...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They pride themselves on Stupidity. I've been perma'd 5-6 times, last time before I even posted. Apparently for bypassing- until I quoted their ToS, which didn't include anything about it. 

Legendary.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Tiptoeing around a subject gets more people pissed off - and in general, we prefer bluntness.


This is especially true when you want to tell people about an excellent Slaaneshi Rhino conversion you heard about whose top was made to look like a vagina.  (I'm dead serious here, I heard about it in my LGS and I've been trying to get a pic of it ever since so I can ask if I post it here... I wonder if I told this story yet... hmmm... )


----------

